

Get a "life coach" for your ideas - mhusby
http://houseofbrew.wordpress.com/2010/06/15/ideas-colliding-in-the-ether-need-an-idea-coach/

======
JacobAldridge
Not sure if it's a disclaimer or adding credibility, but I've been a business
coach for the past four years. What the OP proposes is a large part of what we
do with clients - helping them form and focus on the ideas that support their
purpose / vision / strategy, as well as holding them accountable for doing
what they say they will.

It's a great business to run, and can be a lot of fun, in both the ideas
rather and the implementation space.

One of the hardest things about being a coach, which is related to this post's
title, is confusion about what a coach is and why a business person -
especially a self-directed entrepreneur - would use one.

Part of this confusion is that "life coaches" tend to focus on softer skills
for individuals, whereas a "business coach" needs to have commercial skills
and capability. I met people every week who assume I have no commercial skills
because I'm a "coach" - not true!

So the OP isn't looking for a "life coach" any more than a golfer wants a
"life coach". The golfer wants a golf coach; if you have business ideas, you
want a business or ideas coach.

Some more reading on Coaching as opposed to Consulting, Mentoring etc -
<http://www.shirlaws.com.au/coaching/about-coaching>

